# Foot pounds of 3/8 steel



## Slingshooter01 (Oct 21, 2021)

My draw length this 30" I need to know how many foot pounds is 3/8" steel thanks this my first post


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I am guessing you are asking about impact energy, which depends on velocity. There are several good and easy to use apps for calculating impact energy like "bullet energy calculator". Just plug in projectile mass and velocity and it gives you the number. 

For 3/8" steel balls, wt = ~55 grains, you get ~4.9 ft lbs at 200 fps, ~6.1 ft lbs at 225 fps, and ~7.6 ft lbs at 250 fps which should cover most realistic short draw scenarios. For the butterfly enthusiasts, getting 3/8" steel going over 300 fps will get you above11 ft lbs of energy. Someday I'm going to learn how to hit things shooting butterfly.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

View attachment 360374


----------

